# Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Got this day before yesterday and Im addicted to it.
Its great,anyone else play it?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just finished it btw,on super easy.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

I have all previous versions and its an awesome game. 

Doubt my PC will run DOW2 I only have a 6600 graphics card


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ive got an 8600 gt and it runs bob on,little bit of slow down when theres some crazy huge explosions and stuff but nothing too bad.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah its annoying 6600gt is min spec for DOW2 but my 6600 ran DOW1 with everything on full no problems.

PC components need to be changed too frequently


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Stu-pot said:


> PC components need to be changed too frequently


agree with that one!


----------

